# Ultrasonic Cleaner...



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I am thinking about buying an Ultrasonic Cleaner 3L to use for cleaning small engine parts such as carbs, etc.

Anyone have any suggestions as to the best size or type?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Reviving this because I was looking into the same. @TulsaFan did you buy anything?


----------



## Jsnow385 (Sep 20, 2019)

keep us posted I need one for atv parts.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

uts said:


> Reviving this because I was looking into the same. @TulsaFan did you buy anything?


I bought a 3 L version off of Ebay in April 2020 for $76. So far, it works as expected.







I watched some Steve's Small Engine Videos before I purchase mine:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That looks nice. It looks like it has a nice volume.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I bought one last year for car parts. Works ok, won't take off rust that well.


----------



## ALPHA (Aug 25, 2021)

I think I have the same cleaner. It works great.



TulsaFan said:


> uts said:
> 
> 
> > Reviving this because I was looking into the same. @TulsaFan did you buy anything?
> ...


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> That looks nice. It looks like it has a nice volume.


Obviously, @Shindoman had to get the larger size! :roll: :lol:

The bigger the tank...the more solution you use unless you place it in a plastic bag or container floating in water. So, the 3L works perfect for my mower carbs, but I still place them in plastic bags with the cleaning solution to help with the cleanup.

It has paid for itself with the amount of carbs that I have cleaned with it.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > That looks nice. It looks like it has a nice volume.
> ...


I needed one large enough to hold a variety of VW parts. And I wanted to get one bigger than you got!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


If I had the cabinet setup you have, I would have ordered the bigger size. However, I have no mad carpenter skills like you. Although I have a three car garage, I am seriously running out of room for stuff.


----------



## BurtMacklinFBI (Jul 17, 2021)

TulsaFan said:


> uts said:
> 
> 
> > Reviving this because I was looking into the same. @TulsaFan did you buy anything?
> ...


I picked up the same one probably 10 years ago (Hornady branded but identical) Its really a great tool to have around. Just change the fluid around for whatever the job... carbs, ammo reloading, jewelry ect... I also agree with your statement on size, if you can get away the smaller size then its less solution to use and less cleanup or storing used solution when not being used.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

What solutions are you folks using? I have experimented a little, but I have been using Simple Green lately. Slightly diluted, but I cannot remember the exact rate. Maybe 3:1 (Simple Green:Water)


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Monocot Master said:


> What solutions are you folks using? I have experimented a little, but I have been using Simple Green lately. Slightly diluted, but I cannot remember the exact rate. Maybe 3:1 (Simple Green:Water)


I use a zip lock freezer bag filled with gas.


----------



## BurtMacklinFBI (Jul 17, 2021)

Monocot Master said:


> What solutions are you folks using? I have experimented a little, but I have been using Simple Green lately. Slightly diluted, but I cannot remember the exact rate. Maybe 3:1 (Simple Green:Water)


simple green is my go to for basically anything tool wise that needs a clean. I also use specific jewelry ultrasonic cleaner for when I wanna soak my watch bracelets. You'd be surprised a the wrist cheese you can get outa a braclet haha. I mostly use it for reloading ammo so I just use Hornady brand brass cleaner.


----------



## ALPHA (Aug 25, 2021)

I stay away from simple green as it is corrosive to aluminum, as cited by the military some years ago when it was a contender to be a weapons cleaner. Many people use Pine Sol of all things. I use a specialty ultra sonic carb cleaner. For engine cases of chainsaws or clearing saws I use super clean.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> uts said:
> 
> 
> > Reviving this because I was looking into the same. @TulsaFan did you buy anything?
> ...


I bought one from Amazon about 1/2 this size. Many carbs have been cleaned and saved with this cleaner, I use simple green aviation parts cleaner in mine and it works great.


----------

